# 1320 Cub Cadet Lawn Tractor Sputters



## JoyceDD (Aug 17, 2008)

Can anyone tell me where the spark plug is located on a 1320 Cub Cadet Hydro?

I am a lady who knows nothing about lawn tractors. This is the first one I ever have owned. I think it was made around 1990. I am quite embarassed to say I just don't see it on the outward exterior with the hood up. 

The lawn tractor was mowing fine until I put new gas in it. When I first turned it on it ran for just a few minutes and started missing and shut off. It just kept missing after a long time of me tring to start and restart. So I siphned out the old gas and put in new and turned it on again. It missed and sputtered for awhile then got better while it was just idling. It runs but still sputters. I tried to run it out in the yard and it ran for awhile then just shut off. The last time I mowed the yard I noticed it back fired after I turned it off. The exhaust starts out white then turns blue after a few seconds from turning it on, then disappears. There is no smoke. There is no gas smell.

I wondered if it could be the spark plug? But I can't seem to find where it is located. Also if anyone has any ideas to what my problem could be, I would really appreciate it. 

It's a 1320 Cub Cadet Hydro. I am assuming it is a 1990 model by the paper work of the previous owner when he bought it. I just bought it about 2 months ago. It never gave me any problems until now. Factory Model #130-232-100.


----------



## bgbass (Jan 11, 2008)

It sounds like you have a carb.that needs to be cleaned there is probably dirt and gummed up. the spark plug is located in the front of engine about half way down.


----------



## Rpeters123 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Water in your gas can or tank ?*

I wish my wife would try to find a sparkplug. I do not care if your a guy or a gal I find 50 % of folks add water/ dirt each time they add gas to their tank or the mower sits outside and collects water. Always cover the engine / tank with a solid cover like a rubber floor mat or old plastic swinging pool. Test your gas in your gas can - its easy. Pour it all in a clean clear juice plastic bottle and let it set 3 minutes. I use a old orange juice bottle. You will see water on the bottom of the bottle. Since water is heavier then gas it is the first thing to flow into the carb float bowl. Water will not let the good gas into the engine so NO START. If you have gas inthe float bowl you will need to drain the gas tank and BOWL and refill will water free gas. Good luck and guys ask the same questions.


----------



## JoyceDD (Aug 17, 2008)

Thank you so much for your suggestions! I am so sorry that I am late on posting back to you. This week was a hectic one.

Thanks!, I finally found the spark plug and the suggestion of testing to see if there is water in the gas works great.

:woohoo:​
I finally found the problem, it was my fuel filter. Somehow the very top of the fuel filter had melted and wasn't letting but only a small stream of gas through the top hose. That is the reason why it was sputtering all the time. It was a real easy and cheap fix. 

Here is a picture closing resembling my fuel filter but it is clear plastic. http://www.landscaperpro.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1365 It's the closest I can find to show you. Hope this helps somebody. Thanks again for your suggestions.


----------

